# Suche Gilde / Server / Mitstreiter



## Schmog (21. Oktober 2007)

Abend erstmal,

mein Kumpel und ich suchen einen Server um dort neuanzufangen. Da meine Gilde kurz vom Content clear steht und ich nicht den ganzen Tag Lust habe Pots, Flasks, Bufffood etc zu farmen und auch nicht den ganzen Tag benötige stehe ich meist nur in OG rum und langweile mich. Dann erinnner ich mich an die guten alten Zeiten in Mc und CO. Deshalb mein Gedanke bzw Idee.

Ich suche einen Server auf dem sich genug Leute finden um Molten Core bishin zu Naxxramas aktiv zu raiden. Eventuell gibt ja es ja schon so eine "Classis" Gilde. Wenn nicht würden mein Kumpel und ich so eine gründen und würden dann noch Mitstreiter dafür suchen. Welcher Server würde sich dazu eignen eurer Meinung und Erfahrung nach ? Rasse sowie Klasse erstmal außen vor gelassen.

Würde mich über paar hilfreiche Antworten freuen.


----------



## Amarillo (22. Oktober 2007)

Vek´lor


----------



## Greytemplar (5. November 2007)

Nathrezim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanHaven (5. November 2007)

Greytemplar schrieb:


> Nathrezim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für alle verrückten Ideen der Welt eignet sich immer Eredar.
Habe noch keinen Realm erlebt wo mehr bekloppte rumlaufen die nur scheisse bauen wie dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wäre meine Wahl 100% sicher.
P.s.. da hab ich auch bock auf naxxrammas


----------

